# MB Klein closing their store



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

After 50 years, MB Klein will be closing their store and go 100% internet.

Part of the announcement from MB Klein.

Bill

Thank you to the many model train enthusiasts who have visited our MB Klein walk-in store over the years. We are proud of our model train history and grateful to the many customers who helped to make the hobby store experience so special for the past 50+ years. This document addresses the most anticipated questions about MB Klein’s closing of its walk-in retail store in Cockeysville, MD, to transition to the next, all-digital chapter of our business.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. I still remember when it was in downtown Baltimore. 

But the industry changes, and I can understand. I wonder if places like Pat's T
rains and others would even have a store if it wasn't also the facility out of which they both run and stock/ship their internet business.

All part of the process of change, just like the lesser-attended York's are.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That’s too bad for the regular walk in customers.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The cost of have a store front are through the roof. Not surprised at all.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Gee that blows. I walk in all the time. Ok not all the time, but time to time. Very helpful staff. There's another store near me with a large inventory but they aren't that I can tell knowledgeable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Makes sense to me, I suspect store front sales were a small fraction of their business.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I am a little surprised. There store was also their warehouse. While they had many items out front they also had computer terminals in the store where you could go to their website, select an item, and someone would bring it out from the back to you.
Maybe the property values and taxes got too high and they decided to move further out in the boonies.

Pete


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

While I've ordered numerous items from Modeltrainstuff.com, I've never shopped at the retail store M.B. Klien. That being said, I wonder if other large, well known retail/internet dealers - Charles Ro, Nicholas Smith, Trainworld/Trainland, Nassau Hobbies, and a few others have similar walk in traffic sales vs. Internet sales ratios, and if they do will they possibly follow M B. Klein's path and eventually close their retail stores too.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well there's a plethora of online model train outlets now with vast inventories. I'm just as likely if not more so now, to go to any one of them. Their old policy of local pickup is still going to be in place (details coming) -- but I enjoy going in person from time to time & this has helped me make purchases of items I had not been considering.

Perhaps it's a then myth really -- because once you reach the whole world and find every buyer for your online junk, all you are really doing is finding existing customers but robbing the local retailer -- not making news ones.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

It's really amazing how some stores are moving COMPLETELY to Internet sales only, while other stores still have just a shell of a website that requires orders be called in. Some sites still don't even have the stores inventory online. I guess they just don't "get it".

Even in 2019, some of the smaller businesses still have older-generation owners who only know walk-in traffic. One such small shop in the Philly suburbs (the owner has since passed away) was quite content with the traffic he received from folks finding inventory thru the MTH Product Locator. That was the extent of his "online sales". Aside from that, he never had much of a website at all. 

And on the other end of the spectrum, we see shops now completely closing the brick-and-mortar doors -- maintaining a warehouse building just for receiving and shipping inventory. Two completely disparate business models.  

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> ....
> Maybe the property values and taxes got too high and they decided to move further out in the boonies.
> 
> ....


Indeed, it's tough to fight the math. Between the Internet and 1-day / 2-day shipping from UPS and FedEx, EVERYBODY can look like a superstar once they snag their audience. Both technologies are the equalizers of the digital age. So I can understand where a business can reach a point where "prime real estate" becomes inconsequential -- in which case, why PAY for it?

David


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Indeed, it's tough to fight the math. Between the Internet and 1-day / 2-day shipping from UPS and FedEx, EVERYBODY can look like a superstar once they snag their audience. Both technologies are the equalizers of the digital age. So I can understand where a business can reach a point where "prime real estate" becomes inconsequential -- in which case, why PAY for it?
> 
> David


I couldn't agree more David. I've seen it around here in the last 5 or 6 years. One store after another not being able to fight the internet sellers while still having to pay operating expenses and see profit margins shrink. The biggest issue here in Illinois is the taxes and their continued increases. My question is, will these internet sellers back up the sale with good customer service and accept returns like all the hobby stores we had around this area used to do? Or will they tell customers to contact the manufacture as I know has happened to couple of friends. 

Kenny


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well, my list of internet store fronts for model trains are these guys: trainworld, modeltrainstuff and new kid of block for me but haven't actually tried them yet tonystrains. (principally for the DCC aspects)

Still I liked mb kleins (modeltrainsstuff) in person retail option -- a definite plus.

Can't they just allow the warehouse to be open to retail?


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Modeltrainstuff has had some of the best prices for items I've seen only. Legacy 993 expansion pack I couldn't find cheaper anywhere else. Always has special deals, free shipping deals, etc, etc.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

they have a lot of specials but so does trainworld. if you can wait for the no shipping sales events, that's probably a best bet for getting stuff for a great value -- at either one. it's chicken feed for you big spending o gauge guys -- but i've probably spent a few thousand at each of them which to me is a lot. i've purchased from a smattering of others also. even my actual local to me hobby store now puts his stuff up online now - but his prices while not that high are not as low as the other two above. but i do use his web-front to the search his in store inventory pile, although finding my through it in person is its own kind of fun if you ask me.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> I am a little surprised. There store was also their warehouse. While they had many items out front they also had computer terminals in the store where you could go to their website, select an item, and someone would bring it out from the back to you.
> Maybe the property values and taxes got too high and they decided to move further out in the boonies.
> 
> Pete


I'm not sure they're moving, but I could be wrong. They downsized their showroom a while back to make more room for their digital business. I suspect they are now eliminating the showroom for the same reason.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

i believe they said they are adding the front show room to the warehouse... not moving. just no retail front at all. the people there now will all now be whatevers in the back, etc...


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Now you guys know why I patronize retail stores and spend money there. I get Internet, but there is nothing like going into Chicagoland Hobbies or the Berwyn Trains and being able to touch, see, feel and compare side by side. 

I don't really get it. Many of these stores are in older brick and mortar areas of towns where the taxes can't be the same as retails hub areas. Plus - you still need a place to store and ship everything. Why not have both? 

One could argue - that ebay and on line makes a brick and mortar store "worldwide" and therefore the store space is essentially as large as the retailer wants to make it. 

So what now? They go to a warehouse? This is all a bad idea. When I was at Chicagoland Hobbies a few months ago, 2 guys were processing received items from estates to put on-line (ebay). They said they can not keep up with the inventories coming in. 

While I would guess a widow that wants to unload a collection can still find a warehouse in the middle of nowhere, I also think having a retail storefront aids in receiving these collections.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bryan, the retail store requires maintaining a storefront, people, inventory on display, etc. It's expensive vs. a warehouse with shelves of boxes. With less and less foot traffic, it's just not cost effective for many of these businesses to maintain the storefront.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

To be fair, I perhaps went the place in person half dozen times so my experience maybe down to a lucky run. (ok -- so maybe I live under a rock but I'd never heard of the place until a couple of year ago)

Anyway ... always went on a saturday, usually lunchtime or so. Always had a lot of folks in the place and the cash register seemed to be ringing. I always bought something.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I bought my first O engine through them a couple years ago. 
While they do carry O, they really don't have much inventory (at least compared to Ro, TW, N. Smith, MrMuffin's, even Mario's). I guess they probably handle mostly HO & N.

Just as an example, if you go to their website right now, they only have 43 engines in stock from all manufacturers (that includes B units, LionChief+, etc.).

They run free shipping sales fairly regularly. When they do, I always check their site but rarely find anything to buy. I always check for a TIU's & Remotes. They never have them. If they're going to be a serious player in the Internet O market, they'll need to have more stock.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Keep in mind, a brick and mortar storefront has to maintain a certain degree of appearance to attract and maintain walk in business. An online business, though not as personal, can be your garage. That is the way of the future. They can sell as much merchandise or more, in their pajamas. And in the process save thousands a year on electric bills, and rent, or upkeep of a store front. So in the long run it may make their prices cheaper.
Shipping will be a concern, but how many actually live close enough to walk in.

Dan


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

In the retail store, the impression is HO and N are their bread and butter. Maybe at one time it was different.

As for the end of brick and mortar, I think real stores help drum up business. It's hard to imagine they go away completely.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

I live in Delaware, so it's a 2-1/2 hour drive one way to get there. Plus there is no sales tax in DE, as there is in MD. So for me, after paying MD tax, gas, tolls, and 5 hours on the road; it's cheaper to have it shipped to my house.


----------

